# Jtek shiftmate - yea or nay



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Want to run Chris King hub with Shimano 10 cassette Chorus v10 shifters.

I know it works, but does it work _well_. I'm pretty persnickity about how my transmissions run.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

terry b said:


> Want to run Chris King hub with Shimano 10 cassette Chorus v10 shifters.
> 
> I know it works, but does it work _well_. I'm pretty persnickity about how my transmissions run.


I don't have any personal experience, but if you look at how the Jtek thing is designed, it should work *perfectly*. It simply changes to the correct ratio, plus it provides a roller to minimize the friction in the bend. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*I Own One, But...*



rruff said:


> I don't have any personal experience, but if you look at how the JTech thing is designed, it should work *perfectly*. It simply changes to the correct ratio, plus it provides a roller to minimize the friction in the bend. I wouldn't worry.


I own one, but I've never used it so I have not real life experience either. 

However I don't think I would be so quick to jump on the bandwagon though. If you look at the way the J-Tek is designed to function you'll see that it is very similar to the "Travel Agent" which is used to get the additional cable travel needed for V-Brakes that standard levers can't provide on their own. Well maybe others have had better luck with the Travel Agents, but for me... they really sucked. Part of the problem was trying to get all the slack out of the system due to the 1.5x to 2x wrap around the pulley. I eventually removed the V-Brakes and went to cantis. I hope J-Tek did a better job. Maybe the cable travel is similar enough with the two shifting systems that there's not so much overlap around the pulley?

I'm with Terry on this one. I would like hear about others real life experiences with the J-Tek Shifter.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep. The whole thing here is that I want to add colored hubs to the bike. And I don't want to sacrifice any performance for a style upgrade. I'd rather stick with black.

Hopefully someone who's using it will chime in.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Most of my biking life (since the late eighties) I've used Shimano and have had very good luck with it. So when I recently got a new frame I bought Shimano 10 speed. I quickly found that I hated the feel and shape of the hoods. I went ahead and bought 10 speed Record shifters along with a JTEK Shiftmate. Once I got it dialed in I could not believe how well that little gizmo worked. My shifting is so quick and quiet I don't see any way it could be improved upon. The only issue I had was making sure the cable loop for the rear derailleur was cut to the correct length. I first had it too long which caused some noise at the rear cassette after shifting to a larger cog. If I tapped on the thumb lever the noise disappeared. I thought at first that it was just a Campy thing but then I cut another half inch off the cable loop and Voila! no more noise. I can't recommend the product enough.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Fivethumbs said:


> Most of my biking life (since the late eighties) I've used Shimano and have had very good luck with it. So when I recently got a new frame I bought Shimano 10 speed. I quickly found that I hated the feel and shape of the hoods. I went ahead and bought 10 speed Record shifters along with a JTEK Shiftmate. Once I got it dialed in I could not believe how well that little gizmo worked. My shifting is so quick and quiet I don't see any way it could be improved upon. The only issue I had was making sure the cable loop for the rear derailleur was cut to the correct length. I first had it too long which caused some noise at the rear cassette after shifting to a larger cog. If I tapped on the thumb lever the noise disappeared. I thought at first that it was just a Campy thing but then I cut another half inch off the cable loop and Voila! no more noise. I can't recommend the product enough.


Did you use the shiftmate #3 with Shimano derailleurs or shiftmate #1 with Campy derailleurs?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Yea*



terry b said:


> I know it works, but does it work _well_. I'm pretty persnickity about how my transmissions run.


Works _well_ based on my first hand experience. Be sure to take a half inch off your rear derailer cable housing loop. If you are doing this just to add colored hubs to your ride I wonder if it makes sense. While the JTek works, it does look a little clunky and people might not notice your colored hubs as they check out the cam you have added to your drivetrain.




> My Santana tandem had a 9 speed Shimano group and I needed to replace the dead Ultegra lever and opted to try the JTek solution so I could use Campy shifters with my Shimano drivetrain. Tested first with an older Centaur lever and when satisfied with the results ordered parts and changed over. The old cassette and chain were a bit worn so I ordered new at the same time because I also wanted a 13-25 cassette for our vacation.
> 
> Components:
> Chorus 10 speed levers (new)
> ...


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Definitely a yea. I've used the shiftmate to run an Ultegra 9 drivetrain with Centaur 10sp brifters for two seasons now. Works perfectly, even the occasional shift under load in a race. Just don't forget to trim the housing appropriately and you'll be fine.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks guys, especially around the BKM on loop cable length.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

My setup is all Shimano drivetrain with Campy shifters.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I used it exclusively for about a year with both Campy10/Shimano9 and Campy10/Shimano10. Works like a champ in both combinations. Make sure you have a new full length cable to have enough room for the pulley. JTek offers a money back guarantee if I remember correctly. 

The Flash


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

So, why does this work? I looked at the web site, but I can't quite understand how it does what it does.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Double Cam*



T-shirt said:


> So, why does this work? I looked at the web site, but I can't quite understand how it does what it does.


The JTek has a double cam with one circle larger than the other. You double wrap the derailer cable around the first cam and then the second cam. This changes the amount of cable pull for each click of the shift lever. Works similar to the Travel Agent (?) brake cable. Different size cams depending on the combo you are looking for.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Exactly....

Basically changes the amount of pull initiated by the shifter to the amount needed by the derailleur. I believe that Campy and Shimano have a 2:1 ratio which means the derailleur doubles the amount of pull that the shifter initiates. Each systems pulls it's own amount of distance at the shifter, which is why they are not interchangeable. The two cam system adjusts that amount to what is needed on the receiving end.

Now SRAM is different in that it is an "Exact Actuation" system which means the lever pull is exactly the amount that the derailleur needs, 3mm. Now SRAM can use a Shimano cassette, but not the derailleur because the pull amount would then be double and would jump gears at times.....

We could be interchangeable if we could just get a standard, but then the parallelogram that is the basis for a rear derailleur would have to be the same, and I don't see that happening anytime soon...

The Flash


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't really add anything more from a technical viewpoint. I love Campy shifting but wanted Shimano cassettes for some of those big and long hills we have in California. Makes the two work together beautifully.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Same reason for me....

I am now on a full SRAM Force kit....literally the best of all worlds, except for the lack of FD trim that you don't need on SRAM anyway.....and you can still use any Shimano cassette you want....and it's lighter!

the Flash


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> The JTek has a double cam with one circle larger than the other. You double wrap the derailer cable around the first cam and then the second cam. This changes the amount of cable pull for each click of the shift lever. Works similar to the Travel Agent (?) brake cable. Different size cams depending on the combo you are looking for.


OK, thanks I appreciate the help.

That's good to know. I have a spare set of Campy wheels that would be a nice improvement (lighter) over the Shimano wheels that are on one of my bikes. Maybe I should consider using this product.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

How about you use the Canpy 10 levers with shimano 9 and skip the shiftmate by running the cable to the other side of the clamp. That way people will just admire your hubs.


----------



## bubba9646 (Jun 17, 2008)

Greetings,
I've purchased my bike and Campy drivetrain with the belief Bikemania wheelbuilders
could build suitable rearhub/wheel. They said they could. Then after I ordered my drive train they balked. Only campy 130mm disc brake specific hubs I need 135mm.
All that expelled. Jtech is back in business. Do we have some current riders that are satisfied with the Jtech. I will need Campy 10 drive train to a shimano cassette. Jtech 1.
Another online wheelbuilder promises they can build wheels with dt swiss mt hubs to my specs But the price doubles what I had budgeted for wheels
Is the Jtech worth a shot?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

terry b said:


> Want to run Chris King hub with Shimano 10 cassette Chorus v10 shifters.
> 
> I know it works, but does it work _well_. I'm pretty persnickity about how my transmissions run.


 Yes....


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Wheels Mfg Accelerator Cassette is the answer you seek young Skywalker

http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/527/40/


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

BikeFixer said:


> Wheels Mfg Accelerator Cassette is the answer you seek young Skywalker
> 
> http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/527/40/


The American Classic is much cheaper and works just fine. I use many of them.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*are colored hubs faster?*



terry b said:


> Yep. The whole thing here is that I want to add colored hubs to the bike. And I don't want to sacrifice any performance for a style upgrade. I'd rather stick with black.
> 
> Hopefully someone who's using it will chime in.


Seems like a lot of trouble for style. 

If it works it would seem like the J-tek gizmo is more economical than using and replacing Wheels Manufacturing cassettes


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

jTeks work very well and are uterly reliable.

They are barely noticeable ( the whole thing is a little over 1/2 inch long ), hard to imagine how that could be "clunky" that it blocks a view of the colored hub.

The heights of hyperbole that people will aspire to on matters like this are ridiculous.

The only caution I will give on using jTeks is to set aside some time for the initial install and make sure that you have 6 extra hands.

Once installed, they are like most components. They disappear and you never know they are there.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*another possibility....*

The spacing difference is only 5%. To make the Campy RD travel less on each shift, moving the cable further away from the clamp bolt to reduce the acutation ratio might be enough. I'd start with something as simple as using a short length of shift cable to act as a spacer to keep the cable away from the bolt.

I've done just the opposite with a 10 speed RD on an 11 speed drivetrain. I grind the clamp bolt threads down to the root of the thread to increase the actuation ratio rather than reduce it.


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

I've used J-teks for Campy 10 shifter/Shimano derailleur/Shimano cassette combo and Campy 10 shifter/Campy derailleur/Shimano cassette combo. The J-Tek works flawlessly. Aesthetically, I would argue that it looks even more tidy than the housing loop on a standard setup. 

I did have trouble with attempting to use it on a Campy shifter/SRAM derailleur combo. I used the correct pulley per their chart, but I couldn't get it to shift smooth ly across the entire cassette. I ended up abandoning this setup.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the reason...*

Campy shifters pull 2.5mm of cable five times, 3mm twice and 3.5mm twice. The SRAM RD needs a uniform cable pull to work properly. Even with a shiftmate correcting the average pull, it won't be right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Works _well_ based on my first hand experience. Be sure to take a half inch off your rear derailer cable housing loop. If you are doing this just to add colored hubs to your ride I wonder if it makes sense. While the JTek works, it does look a little clunky and people might not notice your colored hubs as they check out the cam you have added to your drivetrain.


Good lord.

Clearly, the jTek will obscure all possible views of a colored hub.

After all, it is HUGE!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

I have 2 Shiftmates.

A #1 on a bike with 9sp Campy drivetrain but with Shimano cassette, and a #3 on a 10sp Shimano set up driven by Campy shifters.

Other than what people have already said, I would add that once set up and the cable has bedded in, I forget it's even there. Thing is, it took a little longer for the cable to settle out and find it's place in life. Any more than a normal set up? Maybe, but if you can turn a barrell adjuster then you're good.

Use them if:
1. You want to mix and match componets reliably.

Don't use them if: 
1. You are so concerned that people will think you're a cheapskate for using a mixed drivetrain
2. You have an aversion to mixing pedigrees of components

As for the size of it, get over it, it's tiny and adds no weight (okay maybe a gram or 3 - big deal).

MTB drivetrains have long had gizmos like Bassworms and Rollamajigs to smooth out the cable loop , the Shiftmate looks like those.

The alternative is the conversion cassette from Wheels Manufacturing or American Classic. That would be a cleaner option (for bikes using full Campy but with Shimano compatible wheels) and I tossed that idea about. I figured the Jtek was cheaper and is not a part that is subject to wear like a cassette (even though they still last for years and years if you look after your chain).

If the Jtek didn't work, then I'd look at a cassette. But you know, the Jtek just works.

If the OP wants to go with Campy compatible hubs and bling it up then try White Industries hubs. They don't come in colours but they are sexier than a Swedish Supermodel wearing a crochet bikini on a deserted beach.

Grumps


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Campy shifters and SRAM rear -- thanks for the info*

I've been wondering about that combo. On my workbench is a JTek #1; currently running Ergo 10s and Shimano rear der and 9-speed SRAM using hubbub cable routing. It works fine, but I want to move to a Campy rear der and Shimano compatibile 10 speed cassette so I decided on the JTek.

I was curious when I saw their latest chart as it has the #1 listed for both Campy and SRAM derailleurs with Campy 10 speed levers. That would imply SRAM and Campy derailleurs are interchangable, and that didn't make sense based on what I've read on this board about cable pull and ratios (thanks, C40!). It is consistent with Zinn's report that he uses SRAM with Campy with no mods, but....

Good to hear about more real-world experience. I'll stick w/the Campy rear to go with my Ergo 10s and Jtek #1.

Will report on it when I finally make the conversion to 10-spd.


----------



## DHallerman (Mar 28, 2008)

*Jtek Great*



Windermere said:


> jTeks work very well and are uterly reliable.
> 
> They are barely noticeable ( the whole thing is a little over 1/2 inch long ), hard to imagine how that could be "clunky" that it blocks a view of the colored hub.
> 
> ...


+1 big time.

I've used the ShiftMate two ways, two separate models:

* Campy 10-speed shifter, Shimano 9-speed cassette and rear der.

* Campy 9-speed shifter, Shimano 9-speed cassette and rear der.

In both cases, the shifting indexes as well as "all-natural," and has continued to work perfectly well, without any fiddling, for thousands of miles on several bikes, mine and my wife's.

The only fiddling was, as Windermere wrote, with the initial install. Among other factors, just make certain to get the rear der. cable nice and taut...not too tight or anything, but very little slack when in the smallest rear gear.

Dave, _who uses the combo not for style but because Campy shifters have many advantages such as being more comfortable and logical and functional with any front derailleur and because Shimano 9-speed cassettes can also be large 11x32 cassettes which blend nicely with 48/34 chainrings for this non-racer_


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

.....


----------



## DHallerman (Mar 28, 2008)

*The Details*



teleguy57 said:


> I was curious when I saw their latest chart as it has the #1 listed for both Campy and SRAM derailleurs with Campy 10 speed levers. That would imply SRAM and Campy derailleurs are interchangable, and that didn't make sense based on what I've read on this board about cable pull and ratios


Ah, the variables of the Jtek Shiftmate.

First off, for each model of Shiftmate, various mix-and-match combinations are possible simply by reversing the Shiftmate pulley, putting either the small or large pulley groove on the inside.

So, for the Model #1 with the small pulley groove on the inside and the Campy 10-speed shifter, there are only two combos:

*** with SRAM rear derailleur means using a SRAM or Shimano 10-speed cassette.

*** with Campy rear derailleur means using a Shimano 9-speed cassette.

Since that's a change in cassette size, I don't think that implies that SRAM and Campy derailleurs are interchangable.

Read the Shiftmate chart in detail, 'cause there are a lot of details there!

Dave, _who has a rare Shiftmate model #5 which would let him use SRAM 10-speed shifters with Shimano 10-speed rear derailleurs and Shimano 10-speed cassettes_


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I recently bought a bike off of ebay that was full Campy record, except the wheels, which were mavics with a shimano freehub and a 10 speed DA cassette. Before purchasing it, I asked about the mis-matched combo, and the seller said it shifted just fine. I really expected poor shifting, and figured I'd sell the wheels and run one of my campy sets with it, but on a whim, I decided to try the shimano compatible wheel on aone of my other Record equipped bikes that I know shifts perfectly. Lo and behold, the set up did shift just fine, I took it out for 20 miles plus and never had a missed shift. Long story short, to the OP, you might just want to try the shimano wheels before going to all the trouble of swapping wheelsets or using the shiftmate.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I recently bought a bike off of ebay that was full Campy record, except the wheels, which were mavics with a shimano freehub and a 10 speed DA cassette. Before purchasing it, I asked about the mis-matched combo, and the seller said it shifted just fine. I really expected poor shifting, and figured I'd sell the wheels and run one of my campy sets with it, but on a whim, I decided to try the shimano compatible wheel on aone of my other Record equipped bikes that I know shifts perfectly. Lo and behold, the set up did shift just fine, I took it out for 20 miles plus and never had a missed shift. Long story short, to the OP, you might just want to try the shimano wheels before going to all the trouble of swapping wheelsets or using the shiftmate.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

DHallerman said:


> Ah, the variables of the Jtek Shiftmate.
> 
> First off, for each model of Shiftmate, various mix-and-match combinations are possible simply by reversing the Shiftmate pulley, putting either the small or large pulley groove on the inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## DHallerman (Mar 28, 2008)

*Large and Small*



teleguy57 said:


> Dave, I'm looking at the chart right now and the installation instruction pdf, and I'm seeing Campy 10-spd shifters with jtek#1 entering large side. For Campy rear it's showing 10 spd Shimano cassette, and for SRAM rear it's showing SRAM or Shimano 10 speed cassette. Am I missing something that you're seeing?


No, T'Guy, but this gets at the Shiftmate choice palette.

Again, for the model #1 Shiftmate:

*** For Campy 10-speed shifters and Campy rear derailleur and Shimano 10-speed cassette, it's as you say, with large pulley on the inside

*** However, I was referring to Campy 10-speed shifters and Campy rear derailleur but with Shimano _9-speed_ cassette, which requires the small pulley on the inside

See, the only parts variable that changes is the number of cassette gears, even same brand. That parts change alone changes how the pulley needs to be installed.

(The SRAM rear derailleur with either SRAM or Shimano 10-speed cassette, also small pulley.)

Hope that helps.

Dave, _who says the inner pulley is always the pulley the cable enters first but that inner could be large or it could be small but it's never medium_


----------



## tjk009 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just put a Campy 10 Record setup on my LandShark and one shop said the Record shifters will work with SRAM cassette and chain, another said OMG you can't mix. When I pick up the bike today I will know who is right. If they don't work it seems the #1 is the answer?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I used one for about 2 years before I tried Cassettes made to work with campy on Shimano hubs. I have gone back to Campy 10sp cassettes for one of my bikes when I changed to a set of Zonda wheels. The shift mate works really well. My problem was I could ever set it and forget it. I was always playing with the cable tension a bet to get it shift just right. After 2 years I found that the steel cable rubbing on the aluminum wheel of the shift mate created a Galvanic reaction. It was starting to corrode the aluminum. I don't know of any way to stop that. For me changing to cassettes that are spaced for campy was a better option. I still use this on my back up/winter bike.


----------



## tjk009 (Aug 9, 2012)

What cassettes are "made to work with campy on shimano hubs"?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

tjk009 said:


> What cassettes are "made to work with campy on shimano hubs"?


The ones I have came from Pro Bike Kit.http://www.probikekit.com/us/compon...ith-campagnolo-spacing-cassette-10-speed.html
Or there is Wheels Manufacturing. http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp?page=8&description=10+Speed+Cassette&vendorCode=WHEELS&major=1&minor=10


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> I used one for about 2 years before I tried Cassettes made to work with campy on Shimano hubs. I have gone back to Campy 10sp cassettes for one of my bikes when I changed to a set of Zonda wheels. The shift mate works really well. My problem was I could ever set it and forget it. I was always playing with the cable tension a bet to get it shift just right. After 2 years I found that the steel cable rubbing on the aluminum wheel of the shift mate created a Galvanic reaction. It was starting to corrode the aluminum. I don't know of any way to stop that. For me changing to cassettes that are spaced for campy was a better option. I still use this on my back up/winter bike.


So I was about to buy the Amrosio conv cassette but wanted an opinion. You say they are good?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

T K said:


> So I was about to buy the Amrosio conv cassette but wanted an opinion. You say they are good?


Yea there good. Its not a Record or a DA cassette. But for a $50 cassette they work really well.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> Yea there good. Its not a Record or a DA cassette. But for a $50 cassette they work really well.


Thanks!


----------

